# AW Release 9 NHRA



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Autoworld finally updated their website for the last release of NHRA cars, as well as adding the names of the Release 9 upcoming release.

No pics yet, but here are the 8 cars:

1.John Force - Ford Mustang Funny Car (Castrol GTX) 
2.Jack Beckman - Funny Car (Freightliner) 
3.Todd Lesenko - Funny Car (TAP IT) 
4.Alexis Dejoria - Funny Car (Patron) 
5.Cruz Pedregon - Funny Car (Snap-On) 
6.Bob Bode - Funny Car (Stupid Fast Racing) 
7.Jed Coughlin - Pro Stock (JEGS) 
8.Allen Johnson - Pro Stock (Mopar) 


I'm hoping the Patron funny car is the real livery. 
Was also hoping for the Courtney Force Traxxs funny car, but maybe next time.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

sign me up for the Allen Johnson car !


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Thanks for the news. The only two I will not pick up is 1 and 7.

Dave


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I hope the Jegs and Allen Johnson Mopars will be new molds, not like last year's V. Gaines artwork on a generic pro-stock body...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- Do you REALLY think they will make New Molds for the Mopars ? ....think NOT !


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Personally. I don't care. The fact that they have licencing is awesome!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I got to have him myself...even if they are Dodge's...RM


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> LOL- Do you REALLY think they will make New Molds for the Mopars ? ....think NOT !


Why not? The Mopar funnycars are a different mold from the Force Fords.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

jeffaary said:


> Why not? The Mopar funnycars are a different mold from the Force Fords.


 Pretty sure they were talking about the molds for the Pro Stock Mopar bodies, not the Funny Car bodies. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

bondoman2k said:


> Pretty sure they were talking about the molds for the Pro Stock Mopar bodies, not the Funny Car bodies.
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


If they can have more than one mold for the funnies there's no reason they can't have more than one pro-stock mold...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

jeffaary said:


> If they can have more than one mold for the funnies there's no reason they can't have more than one pro-stock mold...


Uhhh... the reason would be Capital, you know. Cash??? They will put out generic bodies with their detailed body wrap to keep costs down. 


Keep in mind that they don't make their money on slot cars alone, in fact they probably make most of it off models and diecast.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

The NHRA diecast section on the AW site now has pictures of what we could be seeing for the wraps on their Release 9 slot cars. They have pics of all of the cars in that upcoming release except the John Force and Cruz cars.

Hopefully the Cruz Pedregon car wil be the same one as the Snap-On set car.

There are some nice looking cars in the bunch.

Also, some of the new Top Fuel dragsters now on those diecast pages might be a preview of what we will see in AW's NHRA TFD Release 11.


----------

